# excruciating puppy farts with Wellness and Blue Buffalo



## zizou21 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok i've tried 3 puppy foods so far for my vizsla puppy: Wellness Super5mix, Blue buffalo chicken and rice, and Natural Choice Large Breed puppy food. 

With Wellness and Blue Buffalo, he farts a lot and his stool seems softer. With Natural Choice he seems to stop farting, and his stool seems to harden up. I know Wellness and Blue buffalo are considered 5 star dog food, and Natural Choice only 2 stars. What should I do here? Keep feeding him Natural Choice? 

Does anyone know what's going on here?


----------



## MinasMom (Dec 11, 2010)

My mom had the same issues with wellness. She switched her dogs to Taste of the wild but they didnt like it much. I actually feed my dog taste of the wild as well and she does just fine. she still has her occasional smelly fart but thats just dogs too lol. 
Its still good quality too!
Perhaps try that, its less as expensive too.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Not to give TOTW a bad name(I know many here feed it w/no problems, plus, it IS a good quality food), but, my 2 smelled like raw sewage on the bag that I tried. (it was the High Prairie?sp? formula)...they ate it just fine, but, GAWD, they smelled retched for the duration! *gags a maggot*


----------



## MinasMom (Dec 11, 2010)

My mom tried both the fish and the bison blend, I use the bison blend, She had less problems with the bison blend as well. I think its Bison and Venison? or something like that.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, I don't know off hand if the High Prarie contains Bison, but, I am thinking that it did...whatever it was that I used, DID include Bison in it...My first complaint (other than room-clearing farts), was that their stools just were not as firm as they could have been. I spent 6-8 wks. with the bag too....I went back to my EVO red meat bites since then, &...NO more farts, NO more squishy poo, &, well, that is just what works for us SO far! Luck to ya!


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think dogs' fart does smell worst if their on a grain-less diet. Both my dog smell pretty bad but it airs out in 1 min so it don't really bug me as that much. The worst is when were in a car and the windows are up, hahaha.


----------

